# [SOLVED] Antec 300 Case problem



## EmulateSF64 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi! So, I've been upgrading my computer recently (Next upgrade will be my GPU, and I've asked about that in another forum), but I've run into a problem. My case is an Antec 300, and my dad (Previous owner of the case) threw away the 3.5" bay covers. Now, this means that with one optical drive, I have one drive bay exposed in the front of the computer, and it's pretty bothersome. Is there anything I can do to fill the bay?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Antec 300 Case problem*

It is sometimes possible to buy universal bay covers such as these:
Akust 5.25" Universal Mesh Bay Cover - Black (CM02-0001-AKS) - FrozenCPU.com
But fit can be tricky. It might be cheaper to buy another drive to stick in there as drives these days can be $15-$20
Or look around at the Antec site, some there will work:
Antec.com - Product: SONATA III 5.25 FRONT COVERS


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Antec 300 Case problem*

Try a local PC shop. Most will have a bunch of bay covers for a variety of cases.
Or, as suggested by Rich-M, install another optical drive.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Antec 300 Case problem*

Antec.com - Product: 300 FRONT PANEL BEZEL


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Antec 300 Case problem*

There's also a plethora of useful accessories that can fit in the empty panel-holes too, extra USB-sockets, various card-readers, fan-controllers etc. :wink:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Antec 300 Case problem*



ChronoGeek said:


> Antec.com - Product: 300 FRONT PANEL BEZEL


$17 and out of stock.


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

I had seen those universal 5.25 bay covers @microcenter store for $3.99 a while back. Never bought and tried how good they are but worth a try if you have store near by.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Antec 300 Case problem*

Any 5.25 fan controller bay/ card reader/ USB media 5.25 bay will work also, but tend to be a bit pricey - depending. Additionally since so many folks have that case still, and usually have a few bay covers a thread like this one reveals users that have them available (just an example it's an old thread but you get the idea)

WTB: Antec 300 drive bay cover - [H]ard|Forum


There are some good hardware forums have several folks with spare 300 drive bay covers i'm sure.


----------

